# Whose stronger? outsider, void dragon or Khorne?



## divineshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

void dragon vs outsider vs Khorne


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

void dragon.... because hes a dragon, period. dragons > all


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok this definately needs to be moved


----------



## divineshadow (Oct 23, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> ok this definately needs to be moved


i don't know how to remove it, could you do it for me?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

divineshadow said:


> i don't know how to remove it, could you do it for me?


He can't because he doesn't have the power, and I think you can click edit on your first post and delete it which will make the topic disappear, if not just message a moderator who has a yellow name that can move this and ask him to move it to correct place please.

Also Dragon would win lol.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

Why does it need to be removed?

And I'd say Khorne, due to the amount of violence in the Warhammer 40k galactic arm.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

KellysGrenadier said:


> Why does it need to be removed?
> 
> And I'd say Khorne, due to the amount of violence in the Warhammer 40k galactic arm.



Moved _not_ Removed.


Moved to General 40k


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

What the fuck is an outsider and a void dragon. Ive got alot of the old 40k gaming books and have been playing for many moons but I guess I missed that one. Ill go with Khorne...he's a God for Christ sake. I assume a void Dragon is a Dragon that lives in space. How would that be stronger than a God?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

the Void Dragon is supposedly one of the strongest C'tan gods and so is Outlander.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah. Ok...Im going with Khorne anyhow. He feeds off of war,death and murder. Im gonna go out on a limb here and say there is plenty of that going around in the 40k universe.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Rokassan the Void Dragon is also a god:biggrin:

Definitely the Void Dragon because he is the Strongest necron C,tan(strongger than the outsider)
Do you say that the Void Dragon is a dragon,the Void Dragon is a machine god!
:victory:


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

tbh, Khorne and the C'Tan are both probably about the same in power, don' forget that khorne can only get what he want from those that have at least a bit of psychic presence, and necrons have exactly zilch psychic presence.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

'Supposedly' and 'one of' don't come into it...

The Nightbringer _is _the Strongest

Besides the Outsider is insane anyway


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Time for an explanation about how the 40k universe works me thinks. Firstly this is an irrelevant question due to the fact that there is a huge difference between the material world and the warp. 

In the material universe, the C'Tan are the uncontested masters of everything. Back when the universe was born two races, the Old Ones and the C'Tan, were alive, each race completely unaware of the others existence. The Old Ones travelled the galaxies with their near immortal precence, creating new life and beings to show off their power. One of their first creations the noecrontyr was however flawed. Due to a mistake on behalf of the Old Ones this newly created race of the Necrontyr had a genetic malfunction, meaning that they all died by the age of 40. 

On the other side of the universe, the C'tan too travelled, individually moving from stars and planets feeding off their energy. Where as the Old Ones were nearly immortal, the C'tan were immortal. Ultimately the Necrontyr resented their genetic flaw and were somehow able to communicate with a nearby C'tan. Turning on the Old Ones, the Necrontyr along with their new found allies waged war against the Old Ones, forcing the Old Ones to desperation. Thus the Old Ones created a new race now called the eldar. This new race were powerful and knowledgable about the dimension known as the Warp and were able to use this power to combat the C'tan. After Millennia of war, the Old Ones were extinct and only a handful of C'tan remained, the Void Dragon being the most powerful. 

However once again the Old Ones had made a mistake, giving the eldar too much power resulting in disaster. The Birth of Chaos. Slaanesh, Khorne, Nurgle and Tzeench were created in the Warp, existing in this realm and attempting to seep through in to the material universe. Over the next couple of millennia, Chaos became a more powerful presence in the universe, corrupting and afflicting many things, all the way up to the present day. 

And so the C'Tan along with the races which served them went into hibernation, hoping that by the time they re-awoke from their slumber, Chaos would have wiped out life and then wiped itself out, leaving the universe once more to the C'tan.

So in relation to your question, who would win, No-one. Khorne exists in the warp and can take no actual form anywhere else. And the C'tan such as the outsider and Void Dragon have none of their unlimited power in the warp so would be vanquished easily. Out of the two C'tan mentioned however the Void Dragon would win, because he was the toughest and strongest out of every C'tan ever. Currently though he is still in hibernation in Mars.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

The_Inquisitor said:


> Time for an explanation about how the 40k universe works me thinks.


I'm familiar with much of what you said, but for that mars bit at the end. Where did you get that bit of info?

I'm always amazed by how much more 40k knowledge other people seem to have than me. Where do you all learn this stuff?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

for some reason I thought you were all talking about the void dragon from l5r.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, the fight would never happen and the warp is powerful but dependant on the mortal's feelings for power, however, a daemon player as i am, i will vote khorne


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Void Dragon being on Mars is hinted at in the current codex.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

nid win, strong war presance without the whole problem of demons, and are truly numberless.

and small chance that nids are controled by a oldone.

only small chance.....


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

lightmonkey said:


> nid win, strong war presance without the whole problem of demons, and are truly numberless.
> 
> and small chance that nids are controled by a oldone.
> 
> only small chance.....


unfortunately the nid option isn't in this poll :laugh:
think you missed the point of the question :victory:


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

@The_Inquisitor, I am positive the Old Ones did NOT make the Necrontyr, that the Necrontyr evolved naturally when the galaxy was still young and the Old Ones made first contact with them (where the Necrontyr promptly resented the long lived Old Ones because Necrontyr are cursed to short lives due to their unstable star, which is unstable because it is being fed on by the un-manifested Nightbringer).

The Immaterium is what the Old Ones used to get around and were basically masters of it, it was nice and calm back then. When they made the Eldar who could also utilise it to fight the Necrons, all the strong emotions that came with war and the deaths of many Eldar going into the immaterium started to manifest as weird warp beings and daemons. The chaos gods Khorne, Tzeench and Nurgle come a bit later, Slaanesh comes much later when the Eldar get too decadent, which you didn't seem to know.

It was not Chaos gods which drove the C'tan into hibernation, but the plague of warp creatures called Enslavers which almost destroyed all life in the Galaxy, which left very little for the C'tan to feed on. Due to lack of prey, they decided to go into stasis and wait for life to recover. The only reason why there was only 4 C'tan left was because they mostly ate each other during the time they were dominating the galaxy.

Of course a fight between a chaos god and a C'tan wouldn't happen as you rightly said, although it's more of a case that a C'tan can never go into the warp and has zero warp presence rather than just being weaker in there.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

@Malagate, 

After scouring through some old texts I have seen that the Necrontyr did indeed evolve naturally, so my humble apologies. Nice work Malagate

L


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Necrontyr encountered the Old Ones during their first expansionist phase. The Necrontyr took a very long time to move between worlds because they did not have warp travel. They resented the long lives and the ease with which the Old Ones were able to spread across the galaxy, so they waged war on them. The Old Ones won easily and drove the Necrontyr back to their home world, leaving them for dead.
The short lives of the Necrontyr is atributed to the deadly radiation of their home star, which made their lives short and tortured.
Necrontyr technology was superior to the Old Ones, who prefered genetic manipulation and evolution, and they used this to make contact with the first of the C'tan they dicovered. The Nightbringer. It wiped out many Necrontyr before they were able to communicate with it and swear service to it.
With their advances in technology and hundreds, if not thousands, of C'tan at their side the Necrontyr again went to war and kicked arse. They were now able to travel across vast sections of the galaxy in the blink of an eye without the need for warp travel, and their new metal bodies and living metal ships were more powerful than the Old Ones could cope with (spaceship has a hole blown in it by a pesky Old One? No worries - we are all metal warriors that don't need to breath anyway!).


It is interesting that the selection includes Khorne because the C'tan and their servants have no way of conseptualising the Warp or its energies - they are creatures entierly of the physical realm.

I noted that boon of mutation (i think) does work on the C'tan, turning them into a chaos spawn, but only for a short time until the living metal rejects it.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Void dragon said:


> Rokassan the Void Dragon is also a god:biggrin:
> 
> Definitely the Void Dragon because he is the Strongest necron C,tan(strongger than the outsider)
> Do you say that the Void Dragon is a dragon,the Void Dragon is a machine god!
> :victory:


Where has all this maddness stemmed from?
The Nightbringer is the strongest... It tells you in the Codex!!!!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

@divineshadow; why are you starting this thread, or a very similar one, in every sub-forum? You are asking for people's opinions when there is plenty of fact for you to read up on. This is a meaningless poll.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Khorne
He/she (you never know ) is a being of the Immaterial World and the C'tan are more Vulnerable to the Warp (hence they tried to close it centuries ago)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought the void dragon was killed by the other C'tan and anyway im not sure who the outsider is so i cant really vote


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry scrap that the void dragon is not dead but him and the void dragon are at very little power at the moment and the void dragon is the strongest C'tan.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

mighty khorne! but as i think somebody said above neither of them could survive in their respective environments!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Concrete Hero said:


> Where has all this maddness stemmed from?
> The Nightbringer is the strongest... It tells you in the Codex!!!!


the nightbringer was the strongest C'tan, untill it was weakened by the Elda when it went into stasis, thanks to a tip-off from the Deciever.

the Void-Dragon (probably the Machine God) is the strongest at the moment, as it is residing in Mars and is probably 'controlling', for want of a better word, the Imperiums various machanica.

Im not too certain of the Outsider, and i dont know where you could get more info.

The Deciever was reputedly the weakest C'tan (relatively speaking), even at the beginning, but was also the only one who could control his hunger. this allowed him to turn his mind to other, more cunning plans. And he was able to set the C'tan against one another in an attempt to rid the universe of all of them except him.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

jakkie said:


> the nightbringer was the strongest C'tan, untill it was weakened by the Elda when it went into stasis, thanks to a tip-off from the Deciever.


Not quite right. They tried to weaken the Nightbringer by preventing it from having enough energy to survive the long sleep in stasis. As that obviously did not work, because he woke up, then he is now back at full strength (it only takes a meal or 2 of a nearby star for that).



jakkie said:


> the Void-Dragon (probably the Machine God) is the strongest at the moment, as it is residing in Mars and is probably 'controlling', for want of a better word, the Imperiums various machanica.


This is speculation. There are cults that worship the Deceiver, and the suggestion that the Void Dragon is active at all is only speculation.



jakkie said:


> Im not too certain of the Outsider, and i dont know where you could get more info.


Rumour: he was tricked into locking himself away, but that does not mean he can't be freed.



jakkie said:


> The Deciever was reputedly the weakest C'tan (relatively speaking), even at the beginning, but was also the only one who could control his hunger. this allowed him to turn his mind to other, more cunning plans. And he was able to set the C'tan against one another in an attempt to rid the universe of all of them except him.


The Deceiver was not the weakest of all the C'tan, but it made sure that it never came up against any that were stronger.

The Deceiver is now actively working to free and awaken the rest of the known C'tan.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually it does say in the Codex that the Deceiver was the weakest of C'tan with the Night Bringer being the most powerful. I still don't understand where people are getting this info stating the Void Dragon is the strongest...


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

The emperor pwns all of their asses..uhhh...maybe not.
I'd go with Void Dragon seeing as he is a C'tan


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Oppps your right the nightbringer is the strongest i was getting it of lexicanum but i didnt take into consideration the fact if said that the void dragon was '*one* of the strongest' oh and sgt macragge the outsider is a C'tan aswell but probably the weakest of the four.


----------

